# Brambleberry...UGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone please get these folks to ANSWER THEIR PHONE????

Was this company always this bad?

Gosh their customer service SUCKS!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 20, 2007)

Seems like you are not the only one that is having problems.  Uplandermom is having issues with them as well.  Can someone shed some light on this company?  I have never ordered from them.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't use them personally, buy have been around a long time & lots of people swear by them. I have never heard any major problems from the company. 

As retailers, our busiest time of year is mid Dec, as a wholesaler their busiest time is now because they have to get supplies to us now so we can get our retail items made.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I SWEAR BY BRAMBLEBERRY! 

THEY ARE VERY BUSY THIS TIME OF THE YEAR!

I get a lot of supplies from them. Never had a problem. She is a very busy women! Give her a minute. Her staff will get to you. 

I love that store! Awesome!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought smelli might come through here swearing   .


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

LMAO! 
SWEAR SWEAR SWEAR! 

PINKY SWEAR!


----------



## webstorewebsites (Nov 24, 2007)

Did they close down for a holiday break? A lot of suppliers usually do around this time of year.  I have never had an issue with Bramblerry's customer service. =)


----------

